# Bianchi serial numbers



## cmg

*Bianchi serial numbers, need help identifying age of frame*

is there a way to tell the model year from the serial number? is there link that explains the numbering system they use? the bianchi usa site is only concerned with selling this years models, no archives on last years frames. any help will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## boogalu

hi im tryint to


----------



## boogalu

get a certain amount of posts


----------



## boogalu

so that i can


----------



## boogalu

open a new thread


----------



## boogalu

thanks for your help!


----------

